# Hosting A Network game of Football Manager 2008



## dazman77 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, 
Football manager 2008 can be played online by connecting to a friend via an IP address. I have a BT HomeHub which is a wireless internet. My Ip address becomes invalid due to the HomeHubs IP.(192.168...etc).
I would like help on how to host and join a network game with a wireless router.
Help would be very much appreciated:smile:


----------

